# Hey there ^_^



## Odyssey (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I'm a college student still living with mom and am hoping to convince her to allow a kitten into a household that has only ever had caged pets.
I recently got a job at a boarding clinic and there were a few kittens for adoption and all but one were gone the first week, so now I am fostering a little girl I've called Snoozer. This is my first foray into the world of cats and I am enjoying myself thoroughly. I'm looking forward to a life with this little girl.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

We'll be needing pictures of Snoozer as soon as you can post them. (Love that name!).  

Marie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, I bet Snoozer's kitten charm can convince your mom to let you keep her. Enjoy your time here...lots of very knowledgeable people. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome!
Hugs! what a great way to learn cat! They do steal our hearts! Paws crossed mom gets hers stolen too!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and the ranks of crazy cat people :lol: We'd love to see some Snoozer pics!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Hope everything works out for you and Snoozer!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes, pics are in order  :wink:


----------



## Odyssey (Jul 24, 2007)

*Snoozer update*

Just wanted to let everyone know that Snoozer got adopted by a very sweet couple with a cat friendly dog. I'm very sad considering it was my very first foster, but I know it will be a good home for her. Hopefully I'll get to see her every now and then.

I'll post the few pics I have as soon as I figure out how to get them off my cell phone.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news and bad news, isn't it?   I'm sure you'll foster more. Good luck and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, I'm glad Snoozer found a great home. I'm sure you'll soon find another kitty to call your own


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

